# Work assessed +ve but No Claim in EOI- After-effects?



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi 
I want to lodge my EOI soon. 
I have work experience of 3.5 years of my last company, which is duly assessed positive by Skills Assessment body too. But I don't want to claim points for my work experience at all. This is because I don't have salary slips and other proof of work experience of all 3.5 years. The company is not willing to cooperate due to my personal clashes with them. So I have proof of only 1.5 years with the last company (salary slips that I have)
Also, I am now working too with additional 6 months of experience. However, still I don't want to claim points in EOI for Work Experience, as I dont want to run risk of not having enough proof later to support my claim. I have enough points without Work Experience too.

My question is: Even though I am not going to claim points for any Work Experience at all in EOI, but as my Skills Assessment for whole 3.5 years has been done positive (by providing Employment Letter to Assessing Body), will DIAC question me about WHY I am NOT claiming points for my Work Experience? Is there a chance that they may still verify my Work Experience by calling my ex-employer or asking me to submit proof of it?

Thanks


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Hi
> I want to lodge my EOI soon.
> I have work experience of 3.5 years of my last company, which is duly assessed positive by Skills Assessment body too. But I don't want to claim points for my work experience at all. This is because I don't have salary slips and other proof of work experience of all 3.5 years. The company is not willing to cooperate due to my personal clashes with them. So I have proof of only 1.5 years with the last company (salary slips that I have)
> Also, I am now working too with additional 6 months of experience. However, still I don't want to claim points in EOI for Work Experience, as I dont want to run risk of not having enough proof later to support my claim. I have enough points without Work Experience too.
> ...


They may verify by calling if you were there or not, that is to check You Were Where You Said You Were, but that'll be the MAX that they may do, as you'll not be claiming any work points; and there is good chance that they wont be bothered at all.

You may or may not submit work experience letter, you can always do that later on if they really want... you do not at all have to worry about payslips, tax and all those stuffs as you are not required to prove your work.

BUT..

Make sure that if they call the employer, at least they say you worked there for the period mentioned in your ACS letter, and do mention in your EOI that you do not have means to claim work points.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

*State Nomination Work Experience*

Thanks Sunlight! 
Well, I can easily provide Employment Letter and my ex-HR shall confirm that I worked there for the dates mentioned. Actually, my salary was not taxable for around 2 years out of 3.5 years. And I have read on forums that DIAC reduces points due to reasons like non-taxable income, cash payments of salary etc. So I don’t want to run risk of claiming points, and then losing. 
Otherwise, I do have few salary slips covering entire 3.5 years (on and off). But the initial 2 years show no Taxes deducted. 

Now here a question comes to my mind: If I don’t claim points in EOI for Work Experience though I have positive assessment; then when I’m nominated by a state, and the pre-requisite of that state is to have lets say 3 years work experience against a category; but they nominate me based on my Skills Assessment and IELTS results attached in EOI; then how to give proof to State of work experience? DIAC will not require detailed proof; but the State shall require! So, what proof shall be enough for State? Can I submit Salary Slips to State that show Non-Taxable income? Of course, State cannot deduct points like DIAC can (if my income is non-taxable)? In short, if I don’t claim Work Points to DIAC, what prrof shall I submit to State for Work Experience?


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

Y r u applying for SS if u hav enough points?. If u hav SS from a state for which work exp was mandatory, u will need to prove the same to DIAC. Btw which state requires 3 yrs work exp?WA doesn't


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Thanks Sunlight!
> Well, I can easily provide Employment Letter and my ex-HR shall confirm that I worked there for the dates mentioned. Actually, my salary was not taxable for around 2 years out of 3.5 years. And I have read on forums that DIAC reduces points due to reasons like non-taxable income, cash payments of salary etc. So I don’t want to run risk of claiming points, and then losing.
> Otherwise, I do have few salary slips covering entire 3.5 years (on and off). But the initial 2 years show no Taxes deducted.
> 
> Now here a question comes to my mind: If I don’t claim points in EOI for Work Experience though I have positive assessment; then when I’m nominated by a state, and the pre-requisite of that state is to have lets say 3 years work experience against a category; but they nominate me based on my Skills Assessment and IELTS results attached in EOI; then how to give proof to State of work experience? DIAC will not require detailed proof; but the State shall require! So, what proof shall be enough for State? Can I submit Salary Slips to State that show Non-Taxable income? Of course, State cannot deduct points like DIAC can (if my income is non-taxable)? In short, if I don’t claim Work Points to DIAC, what prrof shall I submit to State for Work Experience?



well i thought u r going for 189. but if its 190, u need to prove your work and salary slips are good enough. if the salary is not taxable, then u r not required to show any return. No one can push for this.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> well i thought u r going for 189. but if its 190, u need to prove your work and salary slips are good enough. if the salary is not taxable, then u r not required to show any return. No one can push for this.


Oh Great! So I dont have to worry about Tax Statement! Thanks! But still Im not clear about this: Does this mean I dont claim points for Work Experience to DIAC, but for State, I show them Employment Letter? That's what u mean?

Also, I have bank statement of only 1.5 year, as I got salary in cash for 2 years when the Salary was not taxable. So will State or DIAC ask me for bank statement too?

Kindly help me, as I dont want to claim points for which I may run risk of lack of documentation and hence, deduction of points!


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Y r u applying for SS if u hav enough points?. If u hav SS from a state for which work exp was mandatory, u will need to prove the same to DIAC. Btw which state requires 3 yrs work exp?WA doesn't


Victoria and almost all states require experience. Many states haven't put up their updated 2013 SOL's as yet. They might put up in AUgust'13.

Also, Im unable to claim 60 points without state sponsorship. Ill need 5 points to make total of 60. 

Also, u mean to say that even if I dont claim Work points to DIAC in my EOI, but later when stste asks for proof, Ill have to submit it? That's understandable. But Im not claiming points to DIAC just because they may reduce my claimed points due to non-taxable income and also due to payment in cash! But State should not worry about Taxable income and cash payments? Isn't it? They should be satisfied with salary slips and Employment Letter? What is ur opinion on this? 

Any member who has received state nomination, and provided documents to State for Work Experience proof, please share views. What documents were asked for by the State for Work Experience proof?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Oh Great! So I dont have to worry about Tax Statement! Thanks! But still Im not clear about this: Does this mean I dont claim points for Work Experience to DIAC, but for State, I show them Employment Letter? That's what u mean?
> 
> Also, I have bank statement of only 1.5 year, as I got salary in cash for 2 years when the Salary was not taxable. So will State or DIAC ask me for bank statement too?
> 
> Kindly help me, as I dont want to claim points for which I may run risk of lack of documentation and hence, deduction of points!



Its better that you go through Booklet 6 (1119.pdf), there you'll see detailed description of how work claims should be presented.

To DIAC\State ... when the question of proving your work comes, Reference letters with detail description AND salary slips intermittently spanning whole period should be enough. if the CO asks for tax return, you should be able to make him understand by the Law of the country, you are not required to pay taxes, this should be more than enough.

DIAC will not reduce your points claimed in EOI for NON-TAXABLE jobs. And as you r going for SS, you will most definitely need to prove your job experience.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been granted a 190 visa without proving work experience and without claiming any points for it.
Officially, unless you are asked by the state - you do not have to show any documents relating to your experience (as you are not claiming points for it). During my whole application process I was not asked for any documents relating to work.
But - Victoria required people in my occupation I have more than 2 yrs experience and even though they did not ask for evidence - I have submitted one reference letter covering 2,6yrs (same as for skills assessment) and a recommendation letter for another few months. I didn't have any other documents relating to that second employment (paid in cash, no official job contract etc.) and no one asked me for any.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Its better that you go through Booklet 6 (1119.pdf), there you'll see detailed description of how work claims should be presented.
> 
> To DIAC\State ... when the question of proving your work comes, Reference letters with detail description AND salary slips intermittently spanning whole period should be enough. if the CO asks for tax return, you should be able to make him understand by the Law of the country, you are not required to pay taxes, this should be more than enough.
> 
> DIAC will not reduce your points claimed in EOI for NON-TAXABLE jobs. And as you r going for SS, you will most definitely need to prove your job experience.




I did read the Book as u said, but it does not detail anything about non-taxable incomes and cash payments of salaries. But I read on this forum that DIAC may reduce points of Work Experience of they think that the Work Experience was not of the standard quality(taxable income and bank transfer salary).

In this case, plz give me ur suggestion regarding claiming points in EOI? Shall I go ahead and claim points for 3.5 years, with 2 years salary in cash with non-taxable, small income per month? 


Or u think, I should not take risk of claiming n then losing points with DIAC, and NOT claim work points? Whereas, as for State, I'm sure, non-taxable income and cash salary should be fine? Plz advise


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Victoria and almost all states require experience. Many states haven't put up their updated 2013 SOL's as yet. They might put up in AUgust'13.
> 
> Also, Im unable to claim 60 points without state sponsorship. Ill need 5 points to make total of 60.
> 
> ...


In your final visa application, you have to give all employment details. The only way you can not claim points is by ticking the box to say that particular job/employment was not relevant experience. Now you would be saying to the state that you have relevant experience for which you are seeking state sponsorship. On the other hand, you will be saying that the experience was not relevant to your job in your application to DIAC. I think that would be a problem.

I also didnt claim points for my 5 years work experience. Luckily WA state sponsorship didnt need any work experience. So I didnt face that problem


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> I did read the Book as u said, but it does not detail anything about non-taxable incomes and cash payments of salaries. But I read on this forum that DIAC may reduce points of Work Experience of they think that the Work Experience was not of the standard quality(taxable income and bank transfer salary).
> 
> In this case, plz give me ur suggestion regarding claiming points in EOI? Shall I go ahead and claim points for 3.5 years, with 2 years salary in cash with non-taxable, small income per month?
> 
> ...



I'm saying the same thing as DOLAY said on the post #13, if the state requires work experience, and you do not claim any points in your EOI (Saying not relevant), will it not create doubt in reviewers mind ? If it was 189, then no one would care... but 190 depends upon invitation, and this year there are SO MANY applicants... I guess this may put your application at risk..

ALSO, DIAC DO NOT Reduce work points for NON-Taxable Job... 

1119.pdf has a list of items which can be used as proof of work... payslips with reference letters are enough, specially when the job is Non-Taxable..


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> In your final visa application, you have to give all employment details. The only way you can not claim points is by ticking the box to say that particular job/employment was not relevant experience. Now you would be saying to the state that you have relevant experience for which you are seeking state sponsorship. On the other hand, you will be saying that the experience was not relevant to your job in your application to DIAC. I think that would be a problem.
> 
> I also didnt claim points for my 5 years work experience. Luckily WA state sponsorship didnt need any work experience. So I didnt face that problem



Ok That's quite clear. Thanks!

So, if my State also doesn't need work experience, then u mean, like u did, I can also not claim points for my 3.5 years of work experience(assessed positive by ACS)?

Also, im perceiving that ur work experience was not relevant to ur skills assessment. But mine is definitely, coz its assessed positive by ACS! So in this case, u think I should still do what u did (not claiming points)?


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> I'm saying the same thing as DOLAY said on the post #13, if the state requires work experience, and you do not claim any points in your EOI (Saying not relevant), will it not create doubt in reviewers mind ? If it was 189, then no one would care... but 190 depends upon invitation, and this year there are SO MANY applicants... I guess this may put your application at risk..
> 
> ALSO, DIAC DO NOT Reduce work points for NON-Taxable Job...
> 
> 1119.pdf has a list of items which can be used as proof of work... payslips with reference letters are enough, specially when the job is Non-Taxable..



Thanks again! 

Well, if u think that non-taxable small incomes, which are also paid in cash and not transferred in bank due to small amount per month, do NOT trigger DIAC to do any points reduction, then I can certainly claim points for my work experience. I just want to minimize any risk of having points deduction, and hence getting my application God Forbid rejected, just because I didnt have Taxable income and bank transferrable salary!

If I can claim points for work like this, then I surely can apply for 190, instead of 189 !  

Being a senior member here with lots of experience of members' cases, kindly acknowledge ur recommendation for my above conclusion and subsequent action for my 190 application.

Thanks


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

DOLAY said:


> In your final visa application, you have to give all employment details. The only way you can not claim points is by ticking the box to say that particular job/employment was not relevant experience. Now you would be saying to the state that you have relevant experience for which you are seeking state sponsorship. On the other hand, you will be saying that the experience was not relevant to your job in your application to DIAC. I think that would be a problem.
> 
> I also didnt claim points for my 5 years work experience. Luckily WA state sponsorship didnt need any work experience. So I didnt face that problem


That was not a problem for me with Victoria state sponsorship. For SS application I showed 3 years of experience and in my EOI I only mentioned one employment as relevant which was for 2 years. 
I had no issues with getting a visa.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Thanks again!
> 
> Well, if u think that non-taxable small incomes, which are also paid in cash and not transferred in bank due to small amount per month, do NOT trigger DIAC to do any points reduction, then I can certainly claim points for my work experience. I just want to minimize any risk of having points deduction, and hence getting my application God Forbid rejected, just because I didnt have Taxable income and bank transferrable salary!
> 
> ...


Look I myself Haven't yet applied for Visa ... But my case is kind of close to you as out of my 4.6 years of experience, first 1.3 years (first relevant job) was NOT taxable as the salary was just under 2 lac per year. Even though I'll not claim any work points in my prospective 189 application (due to new ACS stuffs), If I could, I would have claimed full 4.6 years (even though would get points for 3 years) ...

So yes, I did not see anywhere DIAC mentioned any objections about NON-Taxable jobs... and in my view you can safely go ahead by claiming all relevant experiences.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

I agree with Sunlight11. DIAC cannot object to non taxable jobs. After graduation the first job is non taxable for many as they are employed in medium to small firms.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> That was not a problem for me with Victoria state sponsorship. For SS application I showed 3 years of experience and in my EOI I only mentioned one employment as relevant which was for 2 years.
> I had no issues with getting a visa.


Thanks JoannaAch! Im glad u have received ur Visa, n u faced a case almost similar to mine too  

So in summary, I have 2 options now:

a) I shall claim points for my whole work expereince 3.5 years and get 5 points for it. Making a total of 60 points now! So here, I dont need SS points, and so I can apply for 190. (Assuming teher is no risk of DIAC reducing my claimed points of work experience due to non-taxable income and cash payment of salary).

b) I still choose a state and go for SS , and also claim for my 5 points work experience in my EOI, making a total of 65 now! 

Kindly can u advise which above option is better?


Regards


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> Look I myself Haven't yet applied for Visa ... But my case is kind of close to you as out of my 4.6 years of experience, first 1.3 years (first relevant job) was NOT taxable as the salary was just under 2 lac per year. Even though I'll not claim any work points in my prospective 189 application (due to new ACS stuffs), If I could, I would have claimed full 4.6 years (even though would get points for 3 years) ...
> 
> So yes, I did not see anywhere DIAC mentioned any objections about NON-Taxable jobs... and in my view you can safely go ahead by claiming all relevant experiences.



Ok then plz also let me know which option is better to choose: 190 (60 points) or 189 (65 points)?
In terms of better chances of acceptance+ less complexity+ ICT category


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

Mroks said:


> I agree with Sunlight11. DIAC cannot object to non taxable jobs. After graduation the first job is non taxable for many as they are employed in medium to small firms.




Mroks, thanks a lot for replying here too! 

My above mentioned 3.5 years are not starting from my 1st job. They are of 2nd job.
However, if non-taxable income and cash payment is not a problem, then I would like to include my 1st job expereince as well (right after Graduation). Its of 1.5 years, and full time. but again the problem was that it was of small salary per month! So i was kinda hesitant to include it. But if I include it as well, I can claim points for 5 years too! However, all these 5 years would indicated small salary per month (non-taxable, and paid in cash).

Plz give ur opinion on this too. Thanks!


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Thanks JoannaAch! Im glad u have received ur Visa, n u faced a case almost similar to mine too
> 
> So in summary, I have 2 options now:
> 
> ...





*correction in option a) above: visa 189


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Ok then plz also let me know which option is better to choose: 190 (60 points) or 189 (65 points)?
> In terms of better chances of acceptance+ less complexity+ ICT category


* correction above: 
189 (60 points) or 190 (65 points)


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

AusIndia said:


> Mroks, thanks a lot for replying here too!
> 
> My above mentioned 3.5 years are not starting from my 1st job. They are of 2nd job.
> However, if non-taxable income and cash payment is not a problem, then I would like to include my 1st job expereince as well (right after Graduation). Its of 1.5 years, and full time. but again the problem was that it was of small salary per month! So i was kinda hesitant to include it. But if I include it as well, I can claim points for 5 years too! However, all these 5 years would indicated small salary per month (non-taxable, and paid in cash).
> ...


If you have not included your 1st Job experience in skill assessment and now you are going to include in your EOI and claim points, then that may raise some questions. Its better to stick to experience in skill assessment + post assessment experience. Avoid data discrepancy across all applications.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I have been granted a 190 visa without proving work experience and without claiming any points for it.
> Officially, unless you are asked by the state - you do not have to show any documents relating to your experience (as you are not claiming points for it). During my whole application process I was not asked for any documents relating to work.
> But - Victoria required people in my occupation I have more than 2 yrs experience and even though they did not ask for evidence - I have submitted one reference letter covering 2,6yrs (same as for skills assessment) and a recommendation letter for another few months. I didn't have any other documents relating to that second employment (paid in cash, no official job contract etc.) and no one asked me for any.


Please read this 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-applicants-waiting-co-628.html#post1224964

EVIDENCE OF EMPLOYMENT
Evidence of Overseas Work Experience
Please provide evidence of your overseas work experience. The evidence you provide, should
cover as much of the claimed period as you can. Include as much of the following evidence as
possible:
● Detailed work references showing duties, duration of employment and signed by your
manager
● Employment Contract
● Pay slips sampling the period of claimed work experience
● Bank statements showing payment of salaries into personal bank accounts
● Taxation Office tax assessments
● Position description/duty statement
Copy of your employment references
Please provide copies of your employment references. Employment references should be on the
letterhead of the employer and contain the name, title and contact details of the referee who can
verify your employment.
Employment details in the reference should include detailed information about the period of
your employment, position held including tasks and responsibilities.
Duty Statement
Duty statements should include evidence and examples of the duties performed and must be on
official company correspondence/letter head and include the name, address and telephone number of the company. The Chief Executive Officer or Legal Representative of the company must
endorse duty statements.

Hi JOannaAch adn AusIndia,

I have cases similar to both of you. I have received state nomination by SA SS in staggering 3 hours 40 minutes to lodge a subclass 190 visa application. My state did not ask for any evidence of employment as I didn't need to claim points from work. However, I have submitted one reference letter covering nearly two years (same as for skills assessment). No further evidence was asked. 

But, please look above. For 189 subclass, the CO sends this list to visa applicants. Is the criteria a little different for subclass 189 and state nominated 190 subclass applicants? meaning DIAC requires same sets of evidence as was supplied to the state. Like Ausindia, I also have non-taxable cash paid salary.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I have been granted a 190 visa without proving work experience and without claiming any points for it.
> Officially, unless you are asked by the state - you do not have to show any documents relating to your experience (as you are not claiming points for it). During my whole application process I was not asked for any documents relating to work.
> But - Victoria required people in my occupation I have more than 2 yrs experience and even though they did not ask for evidence - I have submitted one reference letter covering 2,6yrs (same as for skills assessment) and a recommendation letter for another few months. I didn't have any other documents relating to that second employment (paid in cash, no official job contract etc.) and no one asked me for any.


Did you submit same sets of evidence to DIAC as well? Please check my earlier post


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> Please read this
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sa-applicants-waiting-co-628.html#post1224964
> 
> ...





Its great to have other ppl here too with same issue as mine. Thanks for sharing ur views and posts!

Well, what I have deduced from opinions of the senior respectable members on this thread, is:


a) If u r going to claim points to DIAC (whether its 189 or 190); then surely u should provide detailed evidence as above. However, senior members are of the view that in case the income is non-taxable and paid in cash, then we can explain this to DIAC; as it should not be a problem hopefully!

b) However, if u r not claiming ANY points of work experience, then DIAC should not bother about detailed evidence. They may just call the employer to confirm, and that's it. But, if again, u r applying to a state for an occupation that requires a pre-requisite of lets say 3 yrs of work experience, but u dont claim points in EOI, then DIAC may be questioning u. So that's y i asked the senior members, if DIAC tends to reduce points for non-taxable incomes paid in cash? And they said no! So again, its all a matter of confirmation from DIAC that do they require taxable incomes and bank transferrable incomes only? or there is no such requirement. Apparently, there's no such requirement. So Im thinking to claim my work points too! 


All senior members kindly provide ur feedback to above.

Thanks!


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Like Joanna, I don't have to claim points from work experience, thus I think they wont bother me so much.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

dahalrosan said:


> Did you submit same sets of evidence to DIAC as well? Please check my earlier post


I have not submitted any work-related documents during my application and was never asked to do so.
I only mentioned it in the application and in form 80.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I have not submitted any work-related documents during my application and was never asked to do so.
> I only mentioned it in the application and in form 80.


Danke Sehr! Muss Ich auch Formular 80 ausfuellen ..ich bin ledig.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I have not submitted any work-related documents during my application and was never asked to do so.
> I only mentioned it in the application and in form 80.



Thats right JoannaAch, but that's because you did not claim any points for work. right? But the problem here is, when one claims points for work, and with a work that had small incomes, non-taxable, paid in cash etc due to company policy; then what evidence should be enough?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

AusIndia said:


> Thats right JoannaAch, but that's because you did not claim any points for work. right? But the problem here is, when one claims points for work, and with a work that had small incomes, non-taxable, paid in cash etc due to company policy; then what evidence should be enough?


Sorry, I haven't claimed any points for employment and therefore can't help you... 
I only submitted documents proving my employment at the skills assessment step and I had normal income (or more like average and paid normal tax...


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

dahalrosan said:


> Danke Sehr! Muss Ich auch Formular 80 ausfuellen ..ich bin ledig.


I would recommend to do so, especially if you are from "high risk" country... The CO usually asks for that form (although not always) and it might take you some time to fill it... You can use a program called "Foxit reader", it will allow you to fill it on computer and save changes as you go. Then just print the las page, scan it and merge it with the rest


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I would recommend to do so, especially if you are from "high risk" country... The CO usually asks for that form (although not always) and it might take you some time to fill it... You can use a program called "Foxit reader", it will allow you to fill it on computer and save changes as you go. Then just print the las page, scan it and merge it with the rest


spent countless hours on google and youtube on how to split/merge pdf files on foxitreader, but failed? can u guide me how?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

dahalrosan said:


> spent countless hours on google and youtube on how to split/merge pdf files on foxitreader, but failed? can u guide me how?


google "merge pdf online" 

PDFMerge! - Merge PDF files online for free. - I used this one.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

dahalrosan said:


> spent countless hours on google and youtube on how to split/merge pdf files on foxitreader, but failed? can u guide me how?


And if you want to remove these two last pages with signature than select all pages w/o those last ones and print to pdf. Then merge created pdf with scanned last pages


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

I didnot have workexperience assessment. Since you have +ve work experience assesment, you might have to claim your work experince points. But be very careful;incase DIAC doesnot accept your work experience points, the application could get rejected whether or not you have 60 points remaining.



AusIndia said:


> Ok That's quite clear. Thanks!
> 
> So, if my State also doesn't need work experience, then u mean, like u did, I can also not claim points for my 3.5 years of work experience(assessed positive by ACS)?
> 
> Also, im perceiving that ur work experience was not relevant to ur skills assessment. But mine is definitely, coz its assessed positive by ACS! So in this case, u think I should still do what u did (not claiming points)?


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

Atleast the payslip from your employer would be required. Also i feel that even if your salary was non taxable, you would need to file your income tax at the end of the year and get an official assessment. That could be the only way DIAC will be fully convinced of your employment claims, as tax return is a Government Document.

Would it be possible for you to go back to your assessing body and say you only want +ve assessment for skill and not experience? 



AusIndia said:


> Thats right JoannaAch, but that's because you did not claim any points for work. right? But the problem here is, when one claims points for work, and with a work that had small incomes, non-taxable, paid in cash etc due to company policy; then what evidence should be enough?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> And if you want to remove these two last pages with signature than select all pages w/o those last ones and print to pdf. Then merge created pdf with scanned last pages


can we remove these last two pages with Fox It reader. How do we do that?


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

dahalrosan said:


> can we remove these last two pages with Fox It reader. How do we do that?


Sure. After you finished filling the form select print --> printer "Foxit pdf printer" and than "pages 1 - 16" (please check if page 16 is the last one before page with signature). This will create a pdf file with your answers that includes pages 1 to 16. Next you scan the last two pages (one with signature and the following one) and merge these 3 documents together. 
I know its complicated but I have no idea how to do it in another way


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

I have followed your instructions.

"Printing Encrypted PDF to PDF is not permitted"- Error.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Sorry. I got it. I had to unlock security. For which I again had to download another file. So, in total, Fox it reader, pdf merger and restriction remover. Well, Thanks for the help again.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Atleast the payslip from your employer would be required. Also i feel that even if your salary was non taxable, you would need to file your income tax at the end of the year and get an official assessment. That could be the only way DIAC will be fully convinced of your employment claims, as tax return is a Government Document.
> 
> Would it be possible for you to go back to your assessing body and say you only want +ve assessment for skill and not experience?



Hey, thanks for brainstorming! However, when I joined my company, I was a freshie, and had so low salary, and no one ever in my company or my University Grads filed any income tax return, esp, if u have non-taxable income. So all these years, we were never asked by company etc. And never heard of such acts around. So as I have never done this, how can I file my Income Tax statement now afetr so mamny yrs for non-taxable income?

Now if I go for skill assessment, it will take more time+money+ Im also not sure if ACS will agree to not assessing work years and only skills. Is it possible? DOes ACS do that?

ALSO, as the salary was paid in cash, so income tax return cannot be filed for non-bank transferred salaries! So, in this case, I dont even have to go for the income tax assessment for non-taxable income too. Rite? Isn't it? Kindly advise


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

AusIndia said:


> Hey, thanks for brainstorming! However, when I joined my company, I was a freshie, and had so low salary, and no one ever in my company or my University Grads filed any income tax return, esp, if u have non-taxable income. So all these years, we were never asked by company etc. And never heard of such acts around. So as I have never done this, how can I file my Income Tax statement now afetr so mamny yrs for non-taxable income?
> 
> Now if I go for skill assessment, it will take more time+money+ Im also not sure if ACS will agree to not assessing work years and only skills. Is it possible? DOes ACS do that?
> 
> ALSO, as the salary was paid in cash, so income tax return cannot be filed for non-bank transferred salaries! So, in this case, I dont even have to go for the income tax assessment for non-taxable income too. Rite? Isn't it? Kindly advise


Income Tax statement can be filed for only current fiscal year when it ends not from last year or before.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

dahalrosan said:


> Income Tax statement can be filed for only current fiscal year when it ends not from last year or before.



Ok fine. So now what for me? I should not worry about tax statement then? And i claim for my job with small non-taxable income? as it finished 2 yrs back.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> In your final visa application, you have to give all employment details. The only way you can not claim points is by ticking the box to say that particular job/employment was not relevant experience. Now you would be saying to the state that you have relevant experience for which you are seeking state sponsorship. On the other hand, you will be saying that the experience was not relevant to your job in your application to DIAC. I think that would be a problem.
> 
> I also didnt claim points for my 5 years work experience. Luckily WA state sponsorship didnt need any work experience. So I didnt face that problem



Dolay! Plz tell me one more thing here:
You said your state didnt require any Work Experience; thats fine! U didnt claim points for work also, so again, u didnt have to prove work! But ur skills assessment was done on these 5 years of work experience that u didnt claim? Or was ur skils assessment done based on work other than these 5 years that u didnt claim?


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

My assessment was from Engineers Australia. Work experience assessment was optional. EA assessment is based on describing 3 projects that you have done. This projects donot have to be from skilled employment and we can even describe university projects.

In my case I said 3 yrs was not relevant, 2 yrs relevant. So no worry about employment claims

This can be different for other assessment bodies like ACS which requires work experience. You would need to claim work experience in that case.



AusIndia said:


> Dolay! Plz tell me one more thing here:
> You said your state didnt require any Work Experience; thats fine! U didnt claim points for work also, so again, u didnt have to prove work! But ur skills assessment was done on these 5 years of work experience that u didnt claim? Or was ur skils assessment done based on work other than these 5 years that u didnt claim?


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

My assessing authority VETASSESS required at least one year of paid work experience. however, state didnt ask for any work related evidence. However, I uploaded work reference and payslips while applying for visa. That should be enough.


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> My assessment was from Engineers Australia. Work experience assessment was optional. EA assessment is based on describing 3 projects that you have done. This projects donot have to be from skilled employment and we can even describe university projects.
> 
> In my case I said 3 yrs was not relevant, 2 yrs relevant. So no worry about employment claims
> 
> This can be different for other assessment bodies like ACS which requires work experience. You would need to claim work experience in that case.


Alright thanks, but any other members who know any case where an applicant did not claim work experience in EOI that was relevant to skills assessment, plz share views! Thanks


----------



## DOLAY (May 1, 2013)

Guys I got my grant today.


----------



## Rocky Balboa (Feb 15, 2013)

Congrats Man! when did you get your CO allocated? What additional documents did he ask you? Thats pretty quick 5-6 weeks..


----------



## AusIndia (Jun 28, 2013)

DOLAY said:


> Guys I got my grant today.



Thats great! Congratulations!


----------



## adee (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi,

My qualification is Bachelor in COMPUTER ENGINEERIGN with ICT major in computing.

My working experience is
1) 9 months as "Computer Engineer" , contractual job title is "Computer Engineer" and Residence permit is also issued as "Computer Engineer".

2) 3 years 2 month experience as "Project Manager", contractual job title is "Project Manager" and residence permit is issued as "Computer Engineer.

3) 3 years as "Project Manager" contractual job title is "Project Manager" and residence permit is issued as "Computer Engineer.

I handled projects technically and managerially in job employments (1) and (2). 
Now my job description matches two ANZSCO ICT Project Manager and Computer Network Engineers. I got positive skill assessment as "ICT Project Manager", now I want to apply for another skill assessment as "263111 Computer Network and systems engineer". Here are questions I want to have expert answers.

Is that fine to have two skill assessment both are in different groups, one is in "professionals" and other is in "managers". 

ICT Project Manager will eventually landing me apply for visa 190 but Computer Network Systems Engineer will allow me to apply as 189. 

If I apply as "Computer Network Systems Engineer" what I would write as "Job title" in the EOI? WOULD IT BE "COMPUTER ENGINEER" as indicated in my resident permit or would I write "Project Manager" as written in my employment contracts. All of my contracts are as "Project Manager" but job titles are given based on different things like company rules, available slot in any department, nature of job etc so what should I do now and how DIAC will handle this case.

OR I should dropped the idea of applying as "Computer Network and systems engineer" and apply as "ICT Project Manager"?
What is your expert opinion?


Sunlight11 said:


> I'm saying the same thing as DOLAY said on the post #13, if the state requires work experience, and you do not claim any points in your EOI (Saying not relevant), will it not create doubt in reviewers mind ? If it was 189, then no one would care... but 190 depends upon invitation, and this year there are SO MANY applicants... I guess this may put your application at risk..
> 
> ALSO, DIAC DO NOT Reduce work points for NON-Taxable Job...
> 
> 1119.pdf has a list of items which can be used as proof of work... payslips with reference letters are enough, specially when the job is Non-Taxable..


----------

